# cosa ha in + unix rispetto a linux?  [RISOLTO]

## alessandro95

salve a tutti!!! volevo fare una domanda che da tempo mi ha incuriosito.........che differenza c'è tra unix e linux e sopratutto che differenza c'è tra freeBSD e gentoo , quale delle due è meglio per un pc desktop ??  sul sito di freeBSD ne parlano ultra bene di questa distribuzione dicendo che può compiere tantissime operazione contemporaneamente......e tante altre cose, ma perchè questo gentoo non lo può fare ??  poi ho trovato su google gli aspetti positivi che gentoo ha rispetto a freeBSD, per esempio le USE FLAGS. conclusione........meglio freeBSD o gentoo per un uso desktop?

grazie mille a tuttiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

oste com'è il tuo vino? BUONO!  :Very Happy: 

Ovviamente sul sito di freebsd parlano bene di freebsd.

Per un uso desktop un utente medio non penso riuscirà a cogliere le differenze tecniche tra l'uno e l'altro e non credo gli interessino pippe sulle varie performance dei diversi filesystem, o su questo e quello scheduler.

Il kernel Linux supporta una quantità assai notevole di hardware, freebsd non è detto che riesca a fare lo stesso.

L'approccio che ha freebsd è diverso in molti modi da quello delle varie linux distro: lì un pool di devel cura sia il kernel che i tool di base, su linux c'è chi fà il kernel e chi le utility core per il sistema per citarne una.

La vera domanda sarebbe: c'è qualcosa che non riesci a fare con Gentoo per cui vuoi provare altro? Prima di cambiare totalmente ambiente e passare da ambiente GNU/Linux ad uno BSD, fermati a pensare cosa ti spinge a fare questo viaggio.

cheers

----------

## djinnZ

Unix, pace all'anima sua ormai si può dire morto e defunto, considerando anche che dovrebbe aver compito quarant'anni. Che cosa aveva in più: garanzia e supporto, vera garanzia (costosa, 10% all'anno sia per HW che SW) e vero supporto (non un deficiente con paga da miseria al call center).

Sistema operativo proprietario.

Quanto al marchio ed al nome... lasciamo perdere, tra ufologi convinti e causaioli... requiescat in pace.

*BSD (non c'è solo freebsd e le differenze non sono banali, non si parla di distribuzione) in generale si è dimostrato in alcune applicazioni (prevalentemente server) più performante e decisamente più stabile rispetto a linux (sarà perchè BSD non ha progetti "windozziani"?) però è un tantino meno semplice da gestire (non per l'utente medio gentoo ma per l'utonto medio ubuntu eccome).

Puoi pensare di creare una partizione per bsd e provare ad usarlo, questo si.

Con qualche complicazione minore potresti condividere la partizione home e lavorare alternativamente sui due sistemi.

Dopo potrai valutare se fa al caso tuo o meno.

----------

## alessandro95

grazie mille per le vostre risposte apporfondite , ho capito tante cose , penso che neanche lo proverò , io ho bisogno del sostegno del forum (che con *BSD non sono convinto ce ne sia tanto) percui penso che imparerò bene ad usare gentoo (che poi era quello che ho sempre desiderato) , adesso che sono riuscito ad installarlo, perchè non usarlo !!?

grazie mille ciaoooooooo!!!!  :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Wink:           a una cosa , non riesco a vederla , come faccio a mettere risolto , così lo metto anche al post che feci (errore grub)[/post]

----------

## darkmanPPT

clicca sul tasto modifica riferito al primo intervento (quello in cima)

e cambia il titolo  :Wink: 

----------

